
When colleges blocked Facebook, lessons for net neutrality - jenny8lee
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/08/opinion/facebook-net-neutrality.html
======
Charizma
Get VPN, forget a problem.

~~~
mgamache
I was not aware VPNs are immune to traffic shaping. Thanks for solving the Net
Neutrality issue.

~~~
jimmaswell
How do you modify the traffic that goes through an SSH tunnel? You can't
unless you have the private keys.

~~~
miranda_rights
As far as I understand, ISPs can recognize that you're using a VPN and then
slow all of your traffic, instead of affecting your connection to an
individual site.

~~~
a012
It's China's Great Firewall, welcome.

